# what flattening plates/stones do you like to use?



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm trying to figure out while "flattening plate" people like.

I was recommended this one http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/diamond-flattening-plate.html but I also see ones that are a 3rd the price, so I'm curious what makes this better, or why I should get this one over the less expensive ones? I hear they have to be replaced as well, but not very often, so do other flattening stones need replacing more often or something?

Just curious on people's opinions, thanks.


----------



## brianh (Jul 22, 2015)

That one is nice for the money, but doesn't flatten as quickly as the Atoma 140. I really like the Atoma.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 22, 2015)

Are the ones that are 1/3 of the price diamond plates? If it's something else like silicon carbide it may (will) not stay flat after a long time of use. I've seen some flattening/truing stones that a very small too, I'd want something at least the size of the stone itself.

I have the Atomas


----------



## Asteger (Jul 22, 2015)

I bought my Atoma 140 3 years ago or so and have used it countless times, including for non-knife purposes. Great tool


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 22, 2015)

Atoma 140 period


----------



## James (Jul 22, 2015)

Some diamond plates are better made than others. I picked up a cheap one for $25 a few years back and it shed diamonds like crazy. Used it a handful of times and then had to chuck it.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 22, 2015)

James said:


> Some diamond plates are better made than others. I picked up a cheap one for $25 a few years back and it shed diamonds like crazy. Used it a handful of times and then had to chuck it.



I seem to remember Theory(a long time ago) talking about losing some diamonds out of a plate. They got stuck in a higher grit stone and scratched up one of his knives. I've never had problems with the DMT, but they do wear out.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 22, 2015)

I use the diamond plate linked from JKI with no problems and it works very well. I've had it a bit over a year with no discernible loss of function.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jul 23, 2015)

If you're buying a flattening plate, diamond is the way to go. I have one of the cheaper silicone carbide flatteners that I bought from Korin (I think?) years ago and I replaced it right quick. It's crazy slow and started to need flattening itself and was tiny and-- I just gave up and bought a DMT extra extra coarse on Amazon. Nowadays, I'd probably look around for a deal on the Atoma or give the one you linked to a try, though, to be honest, the DMT has served me well for two or three years now.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 23, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I seem to remember Theory(a long time ago) talking about losing some diamonds out of a plate. They got stuck in a higher grit stone and scratched up one of his knives. I've never had problems with the DMT, but they do wear out.



It was a DMT.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jul 23, 2015)

In my experience, nothing beats a good diaplate when it comes to maintaining sharpening stones. I use the ATOMA #140 but I'm sure you can't go wrong with Jon's diaplate.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 23, 2015)

I used JKI plate and its decent. Now I use Atoma #140 and its perfect!
I also used other methods on budget, and I can assure you good flattening plate worth every penny.


----------



## Cashn (Jul 23, 2015)

Atoma 140, bought a dmt 320 first and then jumped on the Atoma when it was for sale at aframestokyo I believe. No comparison, the lighter weight of the Atoma base, diamond arrangement and slightly thicker base make it so much nicer than the dmt.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 23, 2015)

I like my DMT, but then again I have not tried the Atoma 140. Since I do not need to flatten very often (home cook here) the DM more than gets the job done for me. If/ when it wears out I will likely try out an Atoma.


----------



## havox07 (Jul 23, 2015)

I purchased an iwood 150 from tools from Japan, won't get it for a few weeks but I will let you know how it is, seeing as it is only around 40 usd.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito (Jul 24, 2015)

Everyone I talk to seems to recommend the Atoma.. Is it just the Atoma 140? I think I heard of a 150 (possibly mistype since 4-5 next to each other), but I think I also heard of an Atoma 400?


Now I've also seen Diamond sharpening stones at this grit level, or is it the same thing as the flattening plate? Low grit? Can you actually sharpen a knife with this level of grit/material, or no?

Where do I buy this plate? I also see sometimes it's labeled as "140x?" IS that the same as the 140,....?

Thanks all


----------



## Asteger (Jul 24, 2015)

140 will just be the fastest, but of course it's going to be rough for finer work. I also have a 400 on the other side of my plate, and also a small 600 portion for use as a slurry stone. 1200 would be good for this on lots of stones.

I use them on natural stones a lot, for example flattening the undersides of new purchases so stones lay flat and don't wobble when in use. First I'll use the 140 and then the 400 to help erase stratches. Actually, then the 1200 would be good to follow, but I don't have one. And then I lacquer.

Just look here: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=335_462_464


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jul 24, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> Where do I buy this plate? I also see sometimes it's labeled as "140x?" IS that the same as the 140,....?


It will depend on your location and thus currency, but the lowest price I found at the time was at Tools from Japan.


----------



## dough (Jul 24, 2015)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> Now I've also seen Diamond sharpening stones at this grit level, or is it the same thing as the flattening plate? Low grit? Can you actually sharpen a knife with this level of grit/material, or no?



140 atoma is pretty rough. honestly most things 220/lower don't have the best feel when sharpening. It kinda is like driving off road... expect a bumpy ride. oh the other fact they remove a looot of metal so one must be careful and confident they are not inaccurately removing metal.
anyway here is a link to a recent discussion about thinning on a plate and it includes a link to an even older discussion about things that can be pitfalls.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23557-Does-anybody-do-thinning-with-Atoma-140


----------



## dough (Jul 24, 2015)

haha guess LB cashed his chips in... i was gonna add a thought in pm form but no dice.


----------



## Davidl (Jul 26, 2015)

has anyone gone the murray carter way and allow the stone to dish slightly? It probably wouldn't do well with a chisel..
[video=youtube;_InT88SR19w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_InT88SR19w[/video].


----------



## JBroida (Jul 26, 2015)

Davidl said:


> has anyone gone the murray carter way and allow the stone to dish slightly? It probably wouldn't do well with a chisel..
> [video=youtube;_InT88SR19w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_InT88SR19w[/video].



i work like this


----------



## Davidl (Jul 27, 2015)

do u ever flatten the stone or does it level out as you sharpen? If it dishes (curved profile) don't you need to change your angle slightly or is the difference not noticeable


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2015)

a little bit of both... the goal is to manage dishing through sharpening, but if it gets to a point where the dishing has a significant effect, i'll just flatten


----------



## Dubrdr20 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you for the Video link!!!


----------



## perneto (Jul 28, 2015)

FWIW, I have a 25$ diamond plate I got from CKTG 2 years ago, and it hasn't been shedding any diamonds. It does stick to stones a lot and is a bit heavy, so I kind of wish I spent more and got a nicer plate, but I don't use it often enough that it's really a problem.

I see the same plate is now $30.


----------



## koki (Jul 28, 2015)

Atoma 140!!!


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm getting the impression that cheaper or off-brand diamond plates are like cheap electric rice cookers: many are utter crap, but some last and give faithful service for a good, long while. Trouble is, that's a bit of a gamble.


----------



## stevenn21 (Aug 8, 2015)

i use diamond stones just make sure you break them in first


----------

